
People Use Chalk to Write Plant Names on Sidewalks to Help Connect with Nature - branko_d
https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/people-using-chalk-to-label-weeds-growing-in-sidewalks/
======
Kaibeezy
They risk a £2,500 fine for "graffiti", wow.

Always wondered why farmers don't put up more signs saying what they are
growing in fields and orchards, or raising in livestock fields. Seems like a
cheap and easy way to get people to engage and appreciate what they're driving
past.

